# first harvest



## tokinherper (Jul 6, 2011)

took the white dwarf girl today. only kept the bigger buds. saved the scraps for hash. and i made allot of scraps. all the buds are very solid. smells great. cant wait to smoke her cured.


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 6, 2011)

wanna try and guess dry weight? my guess is just over 2 oz's. but like i said this is my first time.


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 6, 2011)

more pics to help you make a better guess


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats on your first harvest. Isn't it so fun? Those are some big aster colas you got there.

i have no idea what it will weigh. Did you weigh it wet? Mine always dries 1/4 of wet weight.  Bur heck, here goes. 48 grams dried.


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 6, 2011)

265g wet


----------



## oldsman (Jul 6, 2011)

53.7 grams will be my guess.Congrats on the harvest.Doesn't it just feel good when you sit back and look at it?


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 7, 2011)

busted!!! anonymos tip. ten years here for maufactoring.


----------



## Locked (Jul 7, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> busted!!! anonymos tip. ten years here for maufactoring.




Huh......not cool. Hope it all works out.
Way too many peeps around here getting popped.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Huh......not cool. Hope it all works out.
> Way too many peeps around here getting popped.


 
Way way way too many.


----------



## burner (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah it's starting to freak me out. Sorry Tokin....hope everything works out man


----------



## Locked (Jul 7, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Way way way too many.




What is funny...and sad is I almost typed way way way too many when I first posted. It sure feels like that....kinda got me spooked a bit and I only hve a 2x4x5 mom tent going right now with 4 clones in half gallon pots.

I know one thing...when I get the show up and running late summer/early fall I am going to heighten my detail to security for sure. I know I can tend to get a lil sloppy once I get comfortable with something...and one slip up in a non friendly MJ state like mine will get you years not months or a slap on the wrist...

Stay safe peeps.......I don't want to see anymore posts about our people getting popped.


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 7, 2011)

they are chargeing me with 50 lbs. because (including clones) i had 50 plants. most i just flipped to 12/12. i was asleep and i woke up just before they kicked in the door. they said they had a warrent. i never saw it. they said they were there for 2 hours and i didnt hear the door. so they said they called a dog out and it hit on my house. my lawyer calls **. has anyone used a NORML lawyer?


----------



## Locked (Jul 7, 2011)

Tokin you might want to hit maineharvest up with a pm....I believe he is dealing with a situation right now as well. He might hve looked into the whole NORML thing.

I wish you the best brother......


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh no tokin! 
What the hell is happening? Are you in the south? Not that it matters. Good luck. i can't believe this. So sorry.


----------



## tokinherper (Jul 7, 2011)

yep georgia


----------



## Smokey265 (Jul 26, 2011)

thats messed up... good luck


----------



## Alistair (Jul 27, 2011)

I haven't been on much lately, but there have been way too many of us getting popped.  What is the problem?  I'm really sorry they took your stuff.  It really is a shame!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 28, 2011)

Loose lips sinks freedom.

I have no fear posting anything on this forum.

I have no idea what is getting people busted, but I am sure this forum is not the cause.

eace:


----------

